# PMs' maximum receipt



## Whodunit

Dear Mike Kellogg,

Couldn't you—if possible—increase the number of the private messages' receipt? I always discover foreros (and me too) having come up to their limit and there's no saving option, so that I have to copy my message into Word and save it on my computer. Later, I can re-copy this message and send it to the person who'd reached the limit.

Is there any good explantion why we can't have more "scope" for PM-ing?


----------



## supercrom

I am not Mr Kellogg, but I'll try to help.
You are able to save all your PMs in XML, CSV o TXT formats, just go to the bottom of the page and you will find the links.

*Supercrom*


----------



## Benjy

whodunit said:
			
		

> Dear Mike Kellogg,
> 
> Couldn't you—if possible—increase the number of the private messages' receipt? I always discover foreros (and me too) having come up to their limit and there's no saving option, so that I have to copy my message into Word and save it on my computer. Later, I can re-copy this message and send it to the person who'd reached the limit.
> 
> Is there any good explantion why we can't have more "scope" for PM-ing?



physical server space? there are 15000 members all with inboxes


----------



## Whodunit

supercrom said:
			
		

> I am not Mr Kellogg, but I'll try to help.
> You are able to save all your PMs in XML, CSV o TXT formats, just go to the bottom of the page and you will find the links.
> 
> *Supercrom*



Yes, but on MY computer. I wanted to save it on this remote WR server, because I don't want to re-load/re-open this saved file. It'd be easier to have it saved anywhere in here, wouldn't it? — Like with an email box.


----------



## cuchuflete

whodunit said:
			
		

> Yes, but on MY computer. I wanted to save it on this remote WR server, because I don't want to re-load/re-open this saved file. It'd be easier to have it saved anywhere in here, wouldn't it? — *Like with an email box*.



The Forum Help section states very clearly that PMs are not to be used as a substitute for E-mail.  The burden on the server could grow serious over time.  I delete a few hundred messages each week, and export those I really need, as described by Supercrom.  If you want free storage, I suppose you could export the PMs as .txt files, and then send them to yourself with hotmail or yahoo or gmail, where storage limits are extensive.  

Please, let's all try to remember that this is above all a forum, for public  discussion of topics related to language.  All the other features are 'free' to us as users, but carry a cost to WR, and do little if anything to promote the health and well-being of WR.


----------



## alc112

Cuchu:
La publicidad
Pusiste nombres de proovedores de casillas de e-mails.


----------



## Philippa

Can I ask for a related PM thingy, one that wouldn't take much more memory space? Is it possible to have a way of saving one PM (or half done post for that matter) as a draft? I often end up having to abandon things - they seem too small for me to open up Word and save them - it would be super to save them temporarily here.

On the subject of PMs, I'm not sure more space would help Who's problem with people having full PMs. I know that if I had more PM space I would do exactly what I do now, which is get very close to the 100 limit and only then deal with it. (Maybe this is just me - a bit lazy and last minute!  )


			
				cuchuflete said:
			
		

> and do little if anything to promote the health and well-being of WR.


I think the PMs are an important part of WR. For example I really want Chaucer to look at a thread I started, but he doesn't accept PMs so there's no way of asking him specially to look at it. Also sometimes I just want a quick and simple answer to a language question (usually something pathetically simple!) and not to start a thread where everyone analyses it! Some things are just not quite appropriate for the Web as a public place - particularly as I would be quite easily identified by anyone who knows me. And finally I do like the getting to know people aspect that PMs (and email, I know) allow. That is definitely part of what makes WR fun and friendly in my opinion!

Saludos
Philippa


----------



## alc112

Why don't you try to delete your sent items?


----------



## cuchuflete

alc112 said:
			
		

> Cuchu:
> La publicidad
> Pusiste nombres de proovedores de casillas de e-mails.



Thanks so much for noting this Alc.  Please distinguish between providing information and offering a promotion or commercial endorsement.

If I were to have said, "any of the leading no cost e-mail services" the reader would certainly have thought of those, among others.

Your enduring efforts are appreciated,

Cuchu


----------



## cuchuflete

Philippa said:
			
		

> On the subject of PMs, I'm not sure more space would help Who's problem with people having full PMs. I know that if I had more PM space I would do exactly what I do now, which is get very close to the 100 limit and only then deal with it. (Maybe this is just me - a bit lazy and last minute!  )
> 
> I think the PMs are an important part of WR. For example I really want Chaucer to look at a thread I started, but he doesn't accept PMs so there's no way of asking him specially to look at it. Also sometimes I just want a quick and simple answer to a language question (usually something pathetically simple!) and not to start a thread where everyone analyses it!



P- I fully agree that PMs are highly useful.  That is in no way contrary to saying that they are not an e-mail substitute, and that WR should not become a free storage bin.  As you know, I send and receive an enormous number of PMs.  I also delete them in bulk frequently.  The few I care to keep, I export or copy and paste into a word processing doc.  It's no big thing to turn on my word processor when I boot up the Mac in the morning, and then minimize it.  When I need it, I click the icon and it's there for me.

I am sufficiently dense that I don't understand what PM storage limits have to do with Mr. C, or the many other foreros who prefer not to use the feature.  

I think I'll let my PM mailbox overflow for a week or two, just to see if that has a substantial impact on the, erm, quality of my WR experience, metaphysically speaking.

Un abrazo,
Cuchu


----------



## Whodunit

Philippa said:
			
		

> Can I ask for a related PM thingy, one that wouldn't take much more memory space? Is it possible to have a way of saving one PM (or half done post for that matter) as a draft? I often end up having to abandon things - they seem too small for me to open up Word and save them - it would be super to save them temporarily here.



That is what I was aiming at! Thanks for emphasizing it again.



			
				Philippa said:
			
		

> On the subject of PMs, I'm not sure more space would help Who's problem with people having full PMs. I know that if I had more PM space I would do exactly what I do now, which is get very close to the 100 limit and only then deal with it. (Maybe this is just me - a bit lazy and last minute!  )
> 
> I think the PMs are an important part of WR. For example I really want Chaucer to look at a thread I started, but he doesn't accept PMs so there's no way of asking him specially to look at it. Also sometimes I just want a quick and simple answer to a language question (usually something pathetically simple!) and not to start a thread where everyone analyses it! Some things are just not quite appropriate for the Web as a public place - particularly as I would be quite easily identified by anyone who knows me. And finally I do like the getting to know people aspect that PMs (and email, I know) allow. That is definitely part of what makes WR fun and friendly in my opinion!



You were twice correct. That's totally my opinion.


----------



## Benjy

Philippa said:
			
		

> Can I ask for a related PM thingy, one that wouldn't take much more memory space? Is it possible to have a way of saving one PM (or half done post for that matter) as a draft? I often end up having to abandon things - they seem too small for me to open up Word and save them - it would be super to save them temporarily here.



just send the unfinished one to yourself.. then forward it when you have done it


----------



## Whodunit

Benjy said:
			
		

> just send the unfinished one to yourself.. then forward it when you have done it



Hey good job! Did you do that when I reached my limit?


----------



## lainyn

Hello moderators,

Does it help W.R. out if I delete my P.M's and keep them way under the 100 limit? Or is my server space for the 100 pm's already dedicated and therefore I should take advantage of it? 

Just wondering
(and me being the waste not want not type)
~Lainyn


----------



## Philippa

lainyn said:
			
		

> Does it help W.R. out if I delete my P.M's and keep them way under the 100 limit? Or is my server space for the 100 pm's already dedicated and therefore I should take advantage of it?


I wondered this too, Mike!
P


----------



## charlie2

lainyn said:
			
		

> Hello moderators,
> 
> Does it help W.R. out if I delete my P.M's and keep them way under the 100 limit? Or is my server space for the 100 pm's already dedicated and therefore I should take advantage of it?
> 
> Just wondering
> (and me being the waste not want not type)
> ~Lainyn



And I have gone even one step further. I read somewhere that the icons really occupy space, so I try to cut down its use. Is it going to help? Just wondering...


----------



## garryknight

I think the icons are stored in the text as pointers to the graphics files, which take up less space than the graphics themselves. But one thing that is going to take up a fair bit of space is over-quoting. I've seen entire posts quoted followed by a one-line reply that only refers to one point (if at all) in the original. Each over-quoted post isn't going to take up a lot of space but they all add up.


----------



## charlie2

Thank you, Garryknight. I will make a note of that on quoting and step up a little bit on the use of icons.


----------



## lainyn

Likewise, although I'm not big on the quoting thing either.


----------



## garryknight

charlie2 said:
			
		

> Thank you, Garryknight. I will make a note of that on quoting and step up a little bit on the use of icons.


Well, let's see what Mike says next time he passes this way.


----------

